

Ask HN: Tips for reducing work-related stress - mcrittenden

I have a lot going on at work and I'm completely stressed out to the point that it's difficult to enjoy nights or weekends with my family because I can't "let go" of work in my mind.<p>Any tips or strategies to help with that? By the way, I already work out regularly which helps somewhat but not enough.
======
waivej
I am with you on this one. Late summer until now has been particularly
busy...to the level of increasing my blood pressure and making it tough to
sleep.

Two things have made a difference so far. Identifying exactly what I am
stressed about and doing my best to solve those problems and then let go until
the following day. In part it helps to imagine that coming back rested IS the
best thing I can do.

The second thing is dealing with a large number of small issues that have been
over my head. In my life, these are things that I have "promised" but feel
like I am failing on. I have just had to slog through and get clear of lots of
them and weight seems to be lifting.

Also, a big change happened when I started waking up super early (ie: office
by 7:00) and leaving in the early afternoon to do an hour of
run/yoga/meditation. Perhaps it just works for me, but some of my stress was
feeling like I was hurting my health.

